# Sydney Detailing Trip Part Two, Ferrari 430 Spyder, Audi Q7, Bentley Continental GTC,



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hello Guys ,

I'm back, with the continuation of part two some exciting cars as you will see .

The usual wash , decontamination done to this car sorry , no time for those shots this car had to be finished in five days I had to work 7 days that week to slot in an Audi Q7 which belonged to the same owner.
This is what I was presented with this 2008 Ferrari 430 Spyder










After






























































































































Final results after five days ! LSP Opti-Coat Pro ( Three Coats )










































































































































































































































Next up Audi Q7 ( 2010 Model) four days to detail and Opti-Coat this beast .
Plenty of work on this car , I had to work late nights in order to be ready for the Bentley Continental GTC ( which belongs to the same owner 






















































Iron X in action removing two years of very heavy brake dust !



























Nice water etchings ( this car lives outside :wallgarage is only for Ferrari and Bentley as space is like a match box in terms of space :wall:






















































That's the best I could get in terms of paint defects 









You get the idea !









And this 











































































































Final results , LSP Opti-Coat ( Pro)







































































































































Sorry , these photos are not in the right order 

Finished !



































































































Ok that's it for this car next !
2008 Bentley Continental GTC



















Time to foam the grim off this beauty 









This Bentley like his Ferrari , his Audi Q7 and the upcoming detail on his E350 where never detailed and it showed .


















Hard colour to photograph and capture the paint defects but I will do my best 

























































































































































Final results after 3 and a half days work and three coats of Opti-Coat( Pro)












































































































Back into the garage 









Next a 10 year old Toyota Land Cruiser Sahara which belonged to my client with the Porsche 928 S4 which I detailed last year .http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=243460

This is his wife's car as you will see from the following photos this car was used to go bush plus 300.000 kms plus









It gets better you will see 




























50/50






































































































































































































This Polisher was used to get into the thight spots as well as Polish the whole car with bigger pads .








































































Too deep to polish out 









Polishing Pads were loading up with colour this car did not have clear over it my Orange Polo was turning Black because of all the Black Polish dust flying all over the place . 























































50/50

















































































That's as good as it gets .




































6 days and 60 hours later , LSP GTechniq C1











































































































































































Part 2 to be continued..............*


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

some hard graft gone in there mario tell me about the lights you use, specifically the lamp that has about 20 or more little lights in it? I assume its led? What are the stats on it (lumens, colour etc)

cheers mario


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice selection there Mario, all given a new lease of life


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome stuff Mario :thumb:


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Eurogloss said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even one piece of dust or residue?? Are you kidding me?? :doublesho

Tob job as always :thumb:

ps: if you need an asistant i'd love fly from Türkiye (Turkey)


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

WOW.....:thumb:

What great detailing work Mario :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Amazing work Mario :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Superb work on all of them Mario


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Amazing works as usual Mario 
thanks for sharing


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing..:thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Incredible work carried, :thumb:.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Nice selection there Mario, all given a new lease of life


*
Thanks Nick, especially the Toyota Land Cruiser Sahara 

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


AaronGTi said:



Awesome stuff Mario :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Aaron , glad you like them mate :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


a_tansel said:



Not even one piece of dust or residue?? Are you kidding me?? :doublesho

Tob job as always :thumb:

ps: if you need an asistant i'd love fly from Türkiye (Turkey) 

Click to expand...

Yep no dust !

Thanks mate :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


Racer said:



WOW.....:thumb:

What great detailing work Mario :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thank you Rui,

I'm glad you like them all my friend :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

jlw41 said:


> Amazing work Mario :thumb:


*
Thanks mate :thumb:*

*Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


prokopas said:



Superb work on all of them Mario

Click to expand...

Thanks Prokopis , a lot of hard work especially on the Toyota Land Cruiser Sahara !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


Swell.gr said:



Amazing works as usual Mario 
thanks for sharing

Click to expand...

Thanks Mike , glad you like them mate :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


tonyy said:



Amazing..:thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Tony, much appreciated comments mate :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thank you guys for all your kind comments !

Mario*


----------



## iowa (Dec 12, 2010)

I cant say anything those works. Incredible job mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

iowa said:


> I cant say anything those works. Incredible job mario


*Thanks mate , glad you enjoyed my writeup :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

What a sellection of great vehicles and superb work.:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work as always Mario!

Out of interest, why three layers of Opti Guard? How long between layers please?

Thanks,
Russ.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

james_death said:


> What a sellection of great vehicles and superb work.:thumb:


*Thanks James , glad you like it buddy :thumb:

Mario
*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Great work as always Mario!
> 
> Out of interest, why three layers of Opti Guard? How long between layers please?
> 
> ...


*Thanks Russ, much appreciated buddy !

Russ I used three layers of Opti Guard because my clients requested it .
Between coats one day each . Adding more than one coat adds extra gloss and scratch resistance plus 2microns every time you add a extra layer !

When I was applying the coating to the Ferrari , Bentley and Audi I had to apply the coating the same day . So I was working at lightning speeds because I had ten minutes to apply three coats to each panel after the ten minutes the coating starts to cure . After 30 minutes the only way to remove this coating is by wetsanding or paint correction !

Once it fully cures it's a real pain to remove not easy at all .

This time I went overboard with the application of this coating but that's what the customers requested .

The Jaguar XJ I applied it in three separate days to give it time to dry without having issues .

I am sure you will agree that the gloss is just out of this world on all four cars !

Mario*


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho

Damn Mario! Lovely work mate!!!

I thought that Audi Q7 was a basket case until I seen the Toyota Landcruiser! That is truly professional work on very challenging paint mate. :thumb:

I've seen Landcruisers on mine sites in better condition!  I would have paid to see the reaction the owner gave when he seen it mate, awesome work! 

Love the look of that sweet Ferrari's ass too! :argie:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Amazing, stunning job


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho
> 
> Damn Mario! Lovely work mate!!!
> 
> ...


So did I Matty, but when I started work on that monster of the Toyota it was a different challenge all together as in huge challenge .
I have done my share of extremely thrashed paint work but this one really beats them all , and my favourite colour Jet Black of course :lol::lol:

You should have seen the owners face priceless !

Agreed , great looking ass on that Ferrari 



TopSport+ said:


> Amazing, stunning job


Thank you for your kind comments :thumb:


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Beautiful cars and impressive work.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ImDesigner said:


> Beautiful cars and impressive work.


Thank you :thumb:


----------

